# Any of you find anything from Craigslist?



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

I did a search yesterday about aristocrat humidors on here and came across a thread from a member who was passing along a craigslist ad. The ad was for a person was selling their aristocrat humidor which made me think, I wonder what's available around me.

I checked out craigslist and low and behold, I find an ad from a gentleman who is selling his collection right down the road from where I work. He claims to have around $30k worth of cigars in a walk in humidor that he needs to get rid of. He's selling cigars individually or as a lot. I contacted him and will visit him this evening to see what he has available. I'm pretty excited to meet him and am hoping he has something exciting.

Anyway, I started looking a little farther away to see if there was anything good. I looked at a fairly large area and found many ads blatantly advertising cuban cigars. Most had a story of recently visiting Cuba and brought back a couple boxes. I did find 1 or 2 ads that seemed to be legitimate but the vast majority were obviously fake. Mostly Cohiba Esplendidos but other manufactures were represented as well.

So, tell me of any habanos related items you've found on Craigslist.

In the mean time, enjoy some pictures of "Cuban cigars just brought back from Cuba"

As a side note, the close up picture of the new bands look pretty good. They were missing the hologram of the Taino head within the Taino head.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

So I guess no one checks craigslist??

I'll share I suppose. Everything is on the up and up with the seller. All the boxes were late 90s to early 2000s. A lot of the good boxes were spoken for. I met with the owners son and he wasn't 100% sure what exactly was available or not so I didn't get anything today. He's since spoken with his father and figured out prices and what's for sale and what is pending.

Tomorrow morning I'll be picking up a full box of Cohiba Robostos from 2002 and a partial box from the same year. I'll leave the full box intact and sample from the partial. As funds are available I'll try to pick up more.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Jackpot! Do you mind PM'ing me this persons info, I may want to pick some up.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

I forgot I didn't update with pictures:









Feb 02








Sep 03


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Just know what you are looking for, especially 99-01


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow...nice find


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

magoo6541 said:


> I forgot I didn't update with pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those bands look questionable.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Scott W. said:


> Those bands look questionable.


I would agree. There are only two rows of dots above the logo instead of three, they appear to be of different widths and they are applied very sloppy. Do some research on spotting fakes. Some good info out there.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Good catch. I thought I looked them over pretty good but I guess not good enough.

The font on them is perfect along with everything other than having the correct rows of dots. I suppose it's possible that the band were not cut correctly but I agree with you guys... Questionable


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

CraigT78 said:


> I would agree. There are only two rows of dots above the logo instead of three, they appear to be of different widths and they are applied very sloppy. Do some research on spotting fakes. Some good info out there.


I thought pre-2003 there were only two dots above on the front.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I thought pre-2003 there were only two dots above on the front.


That is correct. The 2002 box only has 4 rows of dots but the 2003 box should have 5. It looks like some bands has a 5th row that were cut off. You can barely see the bottom of the boxes.

I'm about to cut one open and smoke one... Not that I know what an aged CoRo should taste like.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

magoo6541 said:


> That is correct. The 2002 box only has 4 rows of dots but the 2003 box should have 5. It looks like some bands has a 5th row that were cut off. You can barely see the bottom of the boxes.
> 
> I'm about to cut one open and smoke one... Not that I know what an aged CoRo should taste like.


I stand corrected. The new band released in June 2003.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

So... If I could change the title of this thread I would. It should be: I'm a ****ing moron because... 

I suppose I thought since the guy had thousands and thousands of cigars, he would be trustworthy. I actually believe that he is trustworthy. He just didn't realize what he had. 

I cut open a sample from each box. The 2002 box was pathetic. It was layers of tobacco just rolled up together with lots of short filler. The 2003 box was at least long filler but wasn't rolled entubato as it should be. 

I smoked a little from A cigar from each box. They actually weren't too bad.

I took pictures and I'll post them in a bit. Gotta relax for a bit and calm down. 

**** me. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

magoo6541 said:


> So... If I could change the title of this thread I would. It should be: I'm a ****ing moron because...
> 
> I suppose I thought since the guy had thousands and thousands of cigars, he would be trustworthy. I actually believe that he is trustworthy. He just didn't realize what he had.
> 
> ...


Sorry, man. That sucks.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Wish you would have posted some close up pics before you dropped the cash.....I have never seen anything authentic on clist. ...folks with large collections know how to move product. Vintage stock would have been sold with a phone call.....sorry


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

magoo6541 said:


> So... If I could change the title of this thread I would. It should be: I'm a ****ing moron because...
> 
> I suppose I thought since the guy had thousands and thousands of cigars, he would be trustworthy. I actually believe that he is trustworthy. He just didn't realize what he had.
> 
> ...


Yeah dude, I feel your pain. I keep the glass top Cohiba box I bought in Aruba for $250 as a gentle reminder that there is a scam around every corner.  It happens to all of us.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

That sucks soo bad....you got anything to turn his pool red or green with algae?!!


----------



## John D. (Apr 30, 2015)

I found this trading place that is specialized in Cigars whisky pens and shaving equip.
It looks like they are starting up, but it looks like a good idea. Perhaps try there.

its called Cavemen .club


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

everyone new to Habanos should stick with a few trusted vendors Until they establish relationships with individuals. ...
Truth be told, the biggest scams over the past few yrs were with very respected individuals......


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

I updated on another site... This is just copied and pasted here.

I'm still not at a computer but I have enough time to wing it on the phone.

I cross post at puff and someone noticed that the 2003 box cigars were missing the 5th row of squares. The font is perfect along with everything else. I decided to smoke one and it didn't taste bad at all but wasn't a Cohiba. I took one and cut it open. It was long filler but not entubato.

I then smoked a little of a 2002 cigar just in case it was legit. I cut off the ash and cut it open. The leaves were laid flat and just rolled together. It was short filler, not long.

The seller was super nice. I intend to write him tonight with explanations and pictures. I don't believe that he is/was intentionally deceitful. The story of coming up with the collection is:

One of his very good friends used to own our local B&M. One of his friends (shop owner) frequently traveled out of the country and would take orders. With the huge collection, I assumed he would know what was what. Silly me.

I'm hoping to trade for other cigars. I can't believe all of his Habanos are fake. I just purchased a black light to check the seals and I'll bring a magnifying glass to better examin the boxes and specifically the microprint under the scrolls on the seal. I'll then cut one open just to make sure.

If that doesn't work, then talk cash. I should probably take Bulls advise and just forget about the cigars. I don't know.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Update...

I went to the guys house today. The son wasn't available so I talked with the father who owns and has collected the cigars. I wasn't looking forward to it since this guy has never met me. 

He was very adamant about them being legitimate. I brought a Montecristo No 2 with me and demonstrated how a cigar should be constructed. He agreed that the cigar was correct. He thought it was one of his that I purchased but it was one of mine out of a Sept 13 box. I then cut one of the 2002 Cohibas open and showed him the glaring difference. 

He told me about how Cuba flooded that year and was probably just in a hurry to produce cigars. He knew these were legitimate cigars and nothing was going to change his mind. I said I felt like these were counterfeit but that every box wasn't. He told me that his source was solid and these weren't fake... Except for a Punch Punch box that he received but that was separated from the boxes I pictured. That's funny that he knew he had previously received fakes but everything else was beyond reproach. 

I offered to help him send boxes out to get authenticated and they could be sold for much more than he was charging. He seemed indifferent about my offer. 

In the end, I got my money back minus the 9 cigars that I cut up. I felt that was a fair deal and I'm washing my hands of it.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

magoo6541 said:


> Update...
> 
> I went to the guys house today. The son wasn't available so I talked with the father who owns and has collected the cigars. I wasn't looking forward to it since this guy has never met me.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you got your money back!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

CraigT78 said:


> Glad to hear that you got your money back!


I am glad too, now you don't have to sabotage his pool...lol


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

Only cigar related items I would and will pick up on CL are ashtrays, cutters and lighters... Picked up this Genuine yellow Tonino Lamborghini lighter and 10 stick Cigar caddy for $20 each:


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing brother, glad it worked out in the end. Nice detective work though.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, money back on a CL purchase. You sir, have luck with you. Well done.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Wish I had a penny for CL stories that ended badly. Do I think there are decent deals out there....yep but not enough for me to become a statistic for meeting Billy Bob out on Route 69 to see his stash of "totally authentic" goods and then everybody sees another victim of CL on the 11 o'clock news. The old saying...if it looks too good to be true...probably isn't and even though there might be successful deals that happen I won't deal at all with CL unless I bring the SWAT team or meet them at the Police Dept. JMHO


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

:spank::spank::tease:I now go on Craigslist for amusement to see how many glass top boxes of Cohibas I can see for sale as a friend of a friends aunt went to Cuba/Mexico/Nicuaragua etc... And brought them back. :Banghead:


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

Not to dig this up but thought I'd share... I already did on a couple other forums. 
I went back to craigslist and made an awesome score. It took 12 hours of driving, $100 in fuel, $100 for the unit and then another $130 for Spanish Cedar. There are good deals to be had, just gotta walk through the BS and get lucky.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow great thread! It really highlights one of the reason I am so leary to set out and buy ccs. Man it would be great if the detective work wasn't needed. Glad you got your money back!


----------

